# Bath Time Adventures



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

this one is my fav. even though it is blurry. Don't worry he wasn't hurt.









one of the rare times I've been able to stroke him without a freak out.









"but I worked so hard to get dirty"


















nap time


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How cute! The second picture is adorable.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I just love # 2, 4 and 5. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Aww he's so cute!!!!
I like pic's 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5 the best!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

lol, thanks everyone, and thanks shelby's mom for liking all the pictures!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

aw, bath times always so much fun! :mrgreen: 
he is so cute! and beautiful color!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you vortex, he is my little baby. I like his colour too even though the first time I saw his face (after I brought him home) it was much lighter than I expected. 

Also I think bath time is fun for me and dad but not so much for hedgehog.


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

very cute piccies


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I like the one with the comment. "But I worked so hard to get dirty.." That one has to be my favorite one.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks gyaku, I just had to write that comment because in the picture he looks so determined not to get clean.


----------

